# fuji team headset



## nick134679 (Jan 18, 2010)

is the headset for an 05ish aluminum frame's headset internal integrated or thread less thanks


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

I posted in the component section, but your headset is threadless integrated.

If looking at Cane Creek products, it will be labeled with an IS.


----------

